# Map-o-Spread



## forty_caliber (Aug 15, 2010)

Some friends of ours are finally moving back to Texas from Canada (long, long, long story).  Mrs .40's best friend brought me a jar of Map-o-Spread.  It has the consistency of spun-honey and tastes like sort of like maple syrup.  She explained that it was a staple food product in their area of the country.

I spread some on pancakes this morning and it was pretty good.  A pleasant change of pace. 

Anyone have experience with this product or know of a unique way to use it?

.40


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 15, 2010)

How does the taste compare to plain old real maple syrup?


----------



## forty_caliber (Aug 15, 2010)

It's much sweeter than maple syrup.  Almost like maple syrup mixed with Eagle Brand milk.

.40


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 15, 2010)

Sounds like a spread for toast or muffins, etc.  

Could it be just super concentrated syrup with air whipped in?  Is there an ingredients label?


----------



## forty_caliber (Aug 15, 2010)

Ingredients: Sugar/glucose-fructose, water, artificial flavour, copra oil, agar, potassium sulphate, colour.

Made in Quebec

The jar says to spread on toast or other delectables.  I just thought some of our Canadian members might have a specific use for it.







.40


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 15, 2010)

If you search online for it, it comes up as a Smuckers product from Canada.  If you go to the Smuckers website (both US and Canadian) there is no mention of it at all.

It's disappointing that it's a concoction of stuff made to taste maple-like.  The hyphenated almost "maple" name should have been a clue.  Sort of like when a product label says 'chocolaty' rather than 'chocolate'.  Code for, "Does not actually contain real chocolate".


----------

